# WTF!! is this real life?? Student Auctioning Off Her Virginity For 300,000$!!!!



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

Meet Student 'Elizabeth Raine', Auctioning Off Her Virginity For $300,000


----------



## FordFan (May 5, 2014)

Doesn't surprise me. Sad thing about it, someone will pay $300k or more to hit that. If you've got that kind of money and can't get pussy you have a severe problem.


----------



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Sad thing about it, someone will pay $300k or more to hit that. If you've got that kind of money and can't get pussy you have a severe problem.



damn right. and the funny thing is that she is the one who should be paying to get banged!! lmao


----------



## formula1069 (May 5, 2014)

27 and still a virgin ! Yeah right I call bullshit !


----------



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> 27 and still a virgin ! Yeah right I call bullshit !



i think so too. she prob got banged so many times but her cunt is still tight so she can pretend to be virgin


----------



## frizzlefry (May 5, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> 27 and still a virgin ! Yeah right I call bullshit !



Yup!! Some fool is gonna pay 300k for a used up coed hussy.


----------



## BigBob (May 5, 2014)

People have no self respect. That only time I would sell my ass is if I needed more dboll.


----------



## FordFan (May 5, 2014)

BigBob said:


> People have no self respect. That only time I would sell my ass is if I needed more dboll.



Got to respect a man selling his ass for juice. Gay for pay


----------



## Magnus82 (May 5, 2014)

Skank,  I wouldn't for $3.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 5, 2014)

I'll bet her family is full of pride


----------



## MattG (May 5, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Skank,  I wouldn't for $3.



Skinny as hell, all lanky and shit. No tits, face plastered with makeup...yeah a real prize.lol.  I like how she claims to be a virgin, yet uses a pornstar name for an alias. Dumb cunt


----------



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

Elizabeth Raine :: Virginity Auction
lmfao guys!! i`m gonna troll her and send her "bids" hahaha


----------



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

6.1. The Successful Bidder shall wear a condom when having Sexual Intercourse with the Virgin or supply the Virgin a medical report clearing him of sexually transmitted diseases dated within 24 hours of the Meeting.

6.2. The Successful Bidder shall not:-

6.2.1. Be under the influence of alcohol or of any drugs during the Meeting;

6.2.2. Penetrate the anus of the Virgin;

6.2.3. Treat the Virgin violently.



ROTFLOLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 5, 2014)

ROFGLOL.. This must be the new african money  scam of 2014.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 5, 2014)

Really if I had the money to blow to buy a virgin it sure wouldn't be someone I only get to hump once and not get anal out of the deal screw that.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2014)

If she doesn't take it in the pooper, she has nothing of value to offer me.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 5, 2014)

I don't think she's attractive in the least. She has no body at all and I doubt she's a virgin.

Waste of money IMO.


----------



## swolesearcher (May 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> ROFGLOL.. This must be the new african money  scam of 2014.



if i had 300 k surely i wouldn`t spend them for this whore.. i`d get something to grow fibreciously instead


----------



## frizzlefry (May 5, 2014)

I buy one of those stepford wives.  "Yes honey dinner will be ready when you get here."  Eat pork chops with apple sauce and then put it in her ass for an hour or so.  Thats money well spent.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 6, 2014)

Wait no anal? I withdraw my bid.........slut.


----------



## amateurmale (May 6, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Wait no anal? I withdraw my bid.........slut.



:sSig_lol::sSig_lol::sSig_lol::sSig_lol:


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 6, 2014)

damnit!! $300k?!!!


----------



## BigBob (May 6, 2014)

I think its up to 800k now. So stupid.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 6, 2014)

Ib said he'd give up anal for a cool mil


----------



## amateurmale (May 6, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Ib said he'd give up anal for a cool mil



Not true. I only paid him 10 bucks and a crack rock.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 6, 2014)

Poor ironbuilt lol


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 7, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Not true. I only paid him 10 bucks and a crack rock.



IB is such a slut.


----------



## Majere1313 (May 7, 2014)

I've purchased a couple of girls virginity.  All it cost me was a couple of drinks and a few hours of talking.  300K seems steep by comparison.


----------



## psych (May 7, 2014)

I find this story fucked up so I knew the comments on there would be great!  To say the least I'm really really disappointed in the fact that all the crazy feminist-Nazis aren't collectively shitting their eggs over this.....


----------



## amateurmale (May 7, 2014)

The Feminazis encouraged it because of slut shaming


----------

